# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Доставка суши и роллов

## Vlad99

В Минске за последнее время открылось и закрылось много заведений, какая доставка суши вам нравится больше всего?

----------


## Sveta-T

Мы как-то больше по проверенным доставкам  Чаще всего заказываем в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], тем более у них не только роллы, а еще и горячее, салаты, супы и т.д. Еще и акции среди недели, можно вкусно и выгодно покушать.

----------

